# Questions before purchasing 7000 pts



## hfahrenkrog (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello Very Smart Resale People: my husband and I survived two sales pitches from the developer both at Park Soleil (we stayed at Tuscany/Orlando) - one in 2011 and one in 2012 - whew. We loved it there and love the Hilton brand but $38,000 was a bit too steep 
I have read alot here and think I have a good handle on this BUT before we buy resale I have a few questions:
(1) is it hard to find 7000 points EOY? I was thinking that would be the best/affordable way to go but have not seen ANY EOY at 7000 - just a few with 5000 points or less. Why is that? Are they more favorable so not sold often? 
(2) Is there a downside to EOY - I am trying to talk myself into 5000 EOY but we would like the better seasons/Hawaii/2 bedrooms. We have two young children and want one vacation a year...thoughts?
(3) Should I have any concerns about a person selling their own timeshare here on this marketplace site? Everything seems legit and the company she would close through also seems legit and fully capable of handling it without a broker.
(4) I have been told that $1.50 is good per point for resale now - it seems as though the timeshares that are 7000 pts and higher sell for that or more (i.e. $10,000+) And those that are 5000 pts or less go for alot less than that (i.e. $1000-3000) - is that just b/c 7000 pts is so much more desirable?
(5) I am looking at 7000 at Seaworld for $9500 with 2013 MF/closing costs/transfer fees all paid by seller with 2013 pts available - it sounds pretty good to me - thoughts? Do you think it will pass ROFR? 
(6) Sounds like there has not been alot of ROFR activity lately -does anyone know otherwise?
Any other comments or suggestions would be appreciated!
Thanks alot.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 29, 2013)

If you have children, need 2br, then 7k points is going to be minimum.  When school is in session points are lower 5k, but summers are platinum and you'll need 7k.

If you want to vacation every year, buy that.  It's possible to stretch 7k points EOY and travel every year, but in the off season when points are lower, or weekdays (schooldays) only.

Don't be in a rush, read all the stickies and study the resort seasons and points needed where you want to go.


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 29, 2013)

I think $1 per point for 7000 is more like it.

Here's an ebay listing

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151016193203?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

The last 7000 point Waikoloa I followed went for $7000. I paid $6500 for mine.

Good luck!


----------



## semicycler (Mar 29, 2013)

7000 pt platinum every year is about $1 a point.  Hawaii might go for less at Bay Club and Waikiaola only because the annual MF's are higher.

5000 pt packages go for much less, perhaps under $0.50 per point depending upon location.

Here's the sold list on eBay to get an idea of pricing:  http://www.ebay.com/csc/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=hgvc&LH_Complete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc  Keep in mind that some of these did not pass ROFR by Hilton.  Essentially Hilton bought the property out from under the winning bidder for the super low ones.


----------



## Emi (Mar 30, 2013)

You should hold out for 7000 points especially if you are getting EOY. You can combine points from different years but only for one yr so EOY will not work.You would be shut out of a week at many resorts with 5000 points. 5000 pts is the 2BR in the Gold season and with kids school age that will not work for you. Keep in mind the maintenance fees. HGV has the same maintenance fee at a resort whether it is 5000, 7000 or 8400 for a 2BR. For this reason, the 5000 pts units sells much less per point.

If you are looking for a low price, you can get the Bay Club very inexpensively especially on eBay. Read the information on this site to be sure you buy from a more reputable seller. It costs $399 to join the HGV club with a Bay Club unit. Only risk is if Bay Club one day disassociates with HGV. Currently they have a good working relationship and seems unlikely in the near future.


----------



## hfahrenkrog (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you all for your posts. I would rather own 7000 pts every year but was considering an EOY to save money but there seem to be very few EOY at 7000 pts?? Anyone know why?? Although if I can get 7000 pts every year at $1 a point I can/will do it. I think its best to purchase in Orlando where we know we will want to go over the years -- I have read here that "points are points" but doesn't it make sense for booking purposes? I have read MF's are cheaper in Vegas but we will never go there...Anyway - thanks - I really appreciate the list of sold timeshares from Ebay!


----------



## Tcherniaev (Mar 30, 2013)

Have you considered annual 4800? Price is a lot less, and you can borrow/save points between different years. With 7000 EOY you get less points than annual package of 4800 points. MF per point will be about the same.


----------



## Kapua (Mar 31, 2013)

hfahrenkrog said:


> Thank you all for your posts. I would rather own 7000 pts every year but was considering an EOY to save money but there seem to be very few EOY at 7000 pts?? Anyone know why?? Although if I can get 7000 pts every year at $1 a point I can/will do it. I think its best to purchase in Orlando where we know we will want to go over the years -- I have read here that "points are points" but doesn't it make sense for booking purposes? I have read MF's are cheaper in Vegas but we will never go there...Anyway - thanks - I really appreciate the list of sold timeshares from Ebay!



Please let us know on what you decide. I am in the exact same boat and am interested in hearing how you do.

I sat thru the HGVC Kingsland in Waikoloa presentation last week and they were selling 7,000 pts in platinum season for $38,000 plus MF $1,700 per year!

Thankfully I stumbled upon this site.

Best of Luck and keep us posted


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 31, 2013)

Kapua said:


> Please let us know on what you decide. I am in the exact same boat and am interested in hearing how you do.
> 
> I sat thru the HGVC Kingsland in Waikoloa presentation last week and they were selling 7,000 pts in platinum season for $38,000 plus MF $1,700 per year!
> 
> ...



Thanks for reporting current pricing, I purchased EOY 8700 at KL pre-construction for $17.5k with bonus points and free points in 2009 which would have been my first use year.  They made the best offer, then casually mentioned I would pay mf in 09 but not be able to stay there, I told them no way would I pay mf on a building that didnt exist yet.  They relented and the points were compensation for the delay.  I figured my final cost was $15k.  EOY are usually 60% of annual price.


----------



## Kapua (Mar 31, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> Thanks for reporting current pricing, I purchased EOY 8700 at KL pre-construction for $17.5k with bonus points and free points in 2009 which would have been my first use year.  They made the best offer, then casually mentioned I would pay mf in 09 but not be able to stay there, I told them no way would I pay mf on a building that didnt exist yet.  They relented and the points were compensation for the delay.  I figured my final cost was $15k.  EOY are usually 60% of annual price.



I am googling and cant find a good FAQ guide.  What is EOY (end of year?) what does it mean?  And is there a good FAQ guide somewhere in these pages?

I was tempted at $38K... The math isnt terrible until you see what resale is....and thank god I found it


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 31, 2013)

Kapua said:


> I am googling and cant find a good FAQ guide.  What is EOY (end of year?) what does it mean?  And is there a good FAQ guide somewhere in these pages?
> 
> I was tempted at $38K... The math isnt terrible until you see what resale is....and thank god I found it



They should have explained at the presentation, you can buy every year (annual) or every other year (EOY).  Some people use Every Odd Year and Every Even Year.  I don't think we have it in a FAQ, you will pick it up fast hanging out here.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Mar 31, 2013)

To the OP yes if you buy in Orlando and want to travel to Orlando in the size unit you own and the season you own, then you get a 3 month booking window advantage at your home resort before anyone else can book there.

But that advantage in Orlando is not as important as it is for Hawaii. Especially for HHV. 

As semicycle mentioned you can buy at the Bay Club in Hawaii for significant less up front cost but your MF's will be higher every year. For me at the time I bought I figured the break even point was about 15 years.

Ian


----------



## Janann (Mar 31, 2013)

If you ever want to trade through RCI, it costs 4,800 HGVC points for one red week in RCI.  Just something to keep in mind if you would ever want to trade out of Hilton for a different location one year.

We own 7,000 HGVC points every year, and 5,000 points EOY.  This averages out to 9,500 points per year, which is almost enough for two RCI weeks every year.  I've never had any issues with combining points from the current year and next year to get the 4,800 that I need.

Emi -- I'm not sure I understand what this means:  You can combine points from different years but only for one yr so EOY will not work.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes, you can combine points with an EOY week.

For example:
Let's say you own 7000 EOY-odd. So in 2013, 2015, 2017, etc you get 7,000 HGVC points. 

In 2013, you could use 4,800 points for a one bedroom platinum reservation and rescue the remaining 2,200 points for use in 2014.

In 2014, you would have 2,200 points rescued from 2013 and you could borrow 1,200 points from 2015 to make a one bedroom RCI reservation for 3,400 HGVC points.

In 2015, you would only have 5,800 points remaining. You could book a two bedroom plus during Gold Season with 5,800 HGVC points.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 31, 2013)

hfahrenkrog said:


> Hello Very Smart Resale People: my husband and I survived two sales pitches from the developer both at Park Soleil (we stayed at Tuscany/Orlando) - one in 2011 and one in 2012 - whew. We loved it there and love the Hilton brand but $38,000 was a bit too steep
> I have read alot here and think I have a good handle on this BUT before we buy resale I have a few questions:
> (1) is it hard to find 7000 points EOY? I was thinking that would be the best/affordable way to go but have not seen ANY EOY at 7000 - just a few with 5000 points or less. Why is that? Are they more favorable so not sold often?
> (2) Is there a downside to EOY - I am trying to talk myself into 5000 EOY but we would like the better seasons/Hawaii/2 bedrooms. We have two young children and want one vacation a year...thoughts?
> ...




HGVC Maintenance Fees (MF) are generally based on resort and unit size therefore a two bedroom silver season (3,500 annual HGVC points)  may pay the same MF as a platinum season (7,000 annual HGVC points), gold season (5,000 annual HGVC points) and bronze season owner (2,500 annual HGVC points) at the same resort

So platinum weeks have a higher resale value than the other seasons. I think $1.5 is a good value for platinum annual.
I think HGVC just sold more annual than EOY for the two bedroom platinum. You can find some 7,000 EOY on Judi's site www.judikoz.com. She one of the two recommended HGVC agents on TUG. 

Regarding the comment that "points are points"...
For most HGVC resorts, it's not a problem waiting until Club Season (9 months before check-in) to book except for Oahu where there is more demand than supply so rooms are booked as soon as the Club Season window opens at midnight.

For example, 9 months from now is December 31, the Lagoon Tower @ HHV has no units in any size for any nights between now and October. Starting in early November there are a few nights here and there and a one or two full weeks in December (not XMAS/NYE). The Kalia Tower @HHV is just as bad.
The Grand Waikikian doesn't have any units as well between now and mid Oct however starting in late Oct/Nov, they have lots of weeks available (not XMAS/NYE) for now. However that too will slowly disappear as folks eventually breakdown and book there with less nights due to the higher point requirement.

Now, the Big Island doesn't have that problem but the HGVC resorts on the Big Island are not beachfront. Most folks want beachfront and/or ocean views which the Big Island resorts don't offer.

Regarding the Maintenance Fees, here's an old comparison from the various HGVC resorts - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1025214&postcount=69

Good Luck


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 1, 2013)

alwysonvac said:


> Yes, you can combine points with an EOY week.
> 
> For example:
> Let's say you own 7000 EOY-odd. So in 2013, 2015, 2017, etc you get 7,000 HGVC points.
> ...



Seems silly to me buying 2br eoy then paying maint fees, rescue fees, and club booking fees to stay in 1br, just to go every year.  Trade RCI, more fees.  I expect all fees to increase, don't you?

Buy what you intend to stay in, where you want to go most often, but that's what I did YMMV.


RESORT RESERVATIONS - on a per reservation basis
Home Week
Complimentary
Home Resort or Club (non-changeable)
$ 69.00 (via phone)
Changeable Home Resort or Club Reservations
$ 89.00 (via phone)
$ 49.00 (online)


CLUBPOINT STRETCHING
Hilton HHonors Point Conversion
$ 89.00 (via phone)

Depositing
$ 89.00 (via phone)

Borrowing
Complimentary

Rescuing
$ 89.00 (via phone)

RCI WEEKLY RESERVATIONS - on a per reservation basis
Exchange Fee for reservations made online
$ 199.00
Exchange Fee for reservations made via phone
$ 209.00

RCI NIGHTLY RESERVATIONS 1
1 Night
$ 39.00
2 Nights

$ 59.00
3 Nights
$ 79.00
4 Nights
$ 99.00
5 Nights
$ 129.00
6 Nights
$ 149.00
7 or more
$ 209.00
RCI GUEST CERTIfICATE

$ 59.00

1 An additional Housekeeping Fee will be charged by the Resort.


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 1, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> Seems silly to me buying 2br eoy then paying maint fees, rescue fees, and club booking fees to stay in 1br, just to go every year.  Trade RCI, more fees.  I expect all fees to increase, don't you?
> 
> Buy what you intend to stay in, where you want to go most often, but that's what I did YMMV.



I was just giving an example. The OP can easily avoid paying bank/rescue fees by always borrowing. This is what I do.
Later down the line, the OP can always sell and buy where they spend most of their vacation time.

Yes, we should all expect fees to increase. But the HGVC online reservation fee is only $49. Yes, I agree the RCI exchange fee is pretty expensive so folks have to take that into consideration.

With HGVC it only makes sense to buy where you want to stay if you're planning to reserve your home resort during the 3 month window which requires that you stay the full week in the exact unit type that you own and arrive on the designated check-in day. There is no flexibility.

I own SeaWorld, Flamingo and Lagoon Tower.
My SeaWorld and Flamingo MF for the last ten years - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=179539

There were two reasons why I bought my Lagoon Tower week. 
(1) I found a great deal in late 2008
(2) I wanted to guarantee that I could always reserve a week if HGVC ever changed the rules and/or if it becomes too difficult to book during Club Season.
*NOTE: I have yet to book a week during my Home Week. I don't mind paying the $49 fee to get the flexibility of different size units/views, number of days and check-in day during the Club Reservation Window.*


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 1, 2013)

alwysonvac said:


> I was just giving an example. The OP can easily avoid paying bank/rescue fees by always borrowing. This is what I do.
> Later down the line, the OP can always sell and buy where they spend most of their vacation time.



I think it's bad advice based on OPs #2 requirements, we will have to agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## DaveC (Apr 1, 2013)

It seems like all you need to decide is which resort in Orlando. You stated better season -> platinum, kids -> 2 bedroom, Orlando, once a year vacation. Will it be definitely only once a year? If you go during Gold season, you'll have points left over from a 7K or you could get a 3 bedroom instead. Do the kids share a room or does 1 take the sleeper sofa? The seasons are the same for all 3 Orlando resorts too. Other resorts have different seasons.


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Hfahrenkrog,

If you haven't spent time reviewing the HGVC point charts / seasons for the HGVC resorts you'll want to visit then you should take the time to do so before deciding on how many points to purchase. 

Here's a link to the 2012 Club Member Guide - http://multimedia.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/Book_Reader.cfm?BookId=19 (select the download option to get a pdf version).

NOTE: I don't believe there is a download version for the 2013 Club Member Guide - http://www.2013clubprogram.com/


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 1, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> I think it's bad advice based on OPs #2 requirements, we will have to agree to disagree on this one.



LOL, I'm not even sure what you're agreeing to disagree. There is nothing in my post that attempts to address the OPs #2.

I was simply responding to how EOY could be used across multiple years based on the previous posts from Emi and Janann.

My statement that "Later down the line, the OP can always sell and buy where they spend most of their vacation time." is in response to your statement "Buy what you intend to stay in, where you want to go most often, but that's what I did YMMV."
Sorry, I don't believe that someone is stuck with their choices for the rest of their life. If it doesn't work, you change it and move on. So, if that's it then yes, we'll have to agree to disagree.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 1, 2013)

alwysonvac said:


> LOL, I'm not even sure what you're agreeing to disagree. There is nothing in my post that attempts to address the OPs #2.
> 
> I was simply responding to how EOY could be used across multiple years based on the previous posts from Emi and Janann.
> 
> ...



IF OP wants to travel to Hawaii every year with 2 children in platinum season, he then speculated on buying Orlando.  Tuggers ran with the Orlando trading schemes. I suggested buying Hawaii and using home advantage while his travel windows are limited with 2 kids.  He can sell and trade later when the kids are grown if so desired, but don't forget the joys of taking grand kids to Hawaii.  So we disagree, I'll shut up now since I know I don't follow conventional TUG wisdom.



> (2) Is there a downside to EOY - I am trying to talk myself into 5000 EOY but we would like the better seasons/Hawaii/2 bedrooms. We have two young children and want one vacation a year...thoughts?


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 1, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> IF OP wants to travel to Hawaii every year with 2 children in platinum season, he then speculated on buying Orlando.  Tuggers ran with the Orlando trading schemes. I suggested buying Hawaii and using home advantage while his travel windows are limited with 2 kids.  He can sell and trade later when the kids are grown if so desired, but don't forget the joys of taking grand kids to Hawaii.  So we disagree, I'll shut up now since I know I don't follow conventional TUG wisdom.



The OP wants a vacation every year (not travel to Hawaii every year). 
In post #6 she says "I think its best to purchase in Orlando where we know we will want to go over the years".

They had two HGVC Orlando trips in the last two years and would like the ability to book better seasons, two bedrooms and Hawaii. As a result, they are considering 7,000 annual points at Seaworld for $9500.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok...........for me the Kona-Kohala coast is a spiritual retreat, you can't put a price on the aloha spirit and closeness to the natural beauty and ancient sites.  It's a shame when folks care more about having an ocean view lanai.


----------



## Mikor (Apr 3, 2013)

E-bay is pretty good at valuing HGVC.  

The $1,000-$2,000 properties at 4,800 or 5,000 points have higher maintenance fees than the $3,000-$4,000 properties do.  We own 2 HGVC in Las Vegas, a 5,000 and a 4,800 that we purchased off E-bay for $4,000 and $2,900 respectively.  Those cost at the higher end of the range, but the maintenance fees (with $125 club dues) are $755 and $672 per year, at the lower end of the range.

Some cheaper properties are cheaper because their maintenance fees are so high they eat through the initial savings in a few years and then you're stuck with bad value ever after.  Some of the more expensive properties are so expensive that 15 years of lower maintenance fees won't come close to covering the higher up-front costs paid (and you could have invested the difference in an ETF meanwhile, making it even worse).

The first look I used to score a property is add the up front cost, including closing costs and transfer fees, to 10 x the maintenance fees and divide that total by the number of points.  A number in the $2.20 to $2.50 range is a good deal.  If bidding seemed promising I did calculations for 5 year and 15 year cost of ownership too.  The E-bay market as a whole seems to value HGVC pretty much along these lines, so good deals require a bit of patience.

We just haven't seen as good total value from 7,000 point properties:  they are either too expensive per point up-front or their maintenance fees are too high per point.  

Finally, some folks buy 1 property with more points so they don't pay 2 separate maintenance fees.  It is true that 7,000 or 9,600 point properties can sometimes save on maintenance fees, but the much higher up front costs have (always) made them less of a value for us.  And too, since you only pay 1 annual club dues no matter how many properties on the account, the maintenance fee savings from higher point properties usually come to not much or even negative.  You do pay closing and transfer costs on only 1 property which does save $750-$900 up-front.

So, for example, the 2 HGVC properties together cost us $1300 a year for maintenance fees and cost us $8700 (including closing and transfer costs) for 9800 annual points.  The first look I used priced the pair at 2.22, a happy number which I haven't seen matched by single higher-point properties. Not saying they don't occasionally happen, but I haven't seen them on E-bay.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 3, 2013)

IMO - You don't see the high point properties because those owners could afford the higher buy in and maint fee, the bulk of eBay is PCC inventory of people that dumped them due to financial or health reasons.  Judy or Seth might list one once in a while.


----------



## hfahrenkrog (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow! These responses are incredibly thorough and helpful! I really appreciate it. I really like the examples you all give - this process is like learning a whole new language and culture! 

Based on your different perspectives I think EOY would be too much hassle and too many fees for what we basically want which is a nice resort to vacation at every year with our kids. We would like to get to Hawaii maybe twice in the next 10 years - not often just a couple BIG trips. Otherwise its probably Orlando/Carlsbad/South Fla/who knows?! 

I had a broker tell me that there was a surplus in inventory at Seaworld and that was why 7000 pts at Seaworld is cheaper ($8-9K) than 7000 pts at Tuscany ($10K+) - true? And I know the MFs are cheaper there than Tuscany (we really liked Tuscany but havent seen Seaworld) 

The property I am looking at in Seaworld is $9500 which I think is too much - there are 3-4 just here on Tug for $8000 - but ithe $9500 one includes the 2013 points - others selling for cheaper say you can "buy back 2013 points?" ? Having 2013 points is not a must but I like that the seller will pay almost all closing costs and seems eager to sell/not interested in using 2013 points. So this seller will pay all closing costs/2013 MF paid (obviously) and 2013 points are included for $9500 -I would pay just title insurance ($250). 

When I do the magic formula in the above post with $9500 and MFs ($1065 including all fees) comes to 2.91. When I do the formula with what I would like to pay = $7000 it comes out to 2.5. I am thinking I will just make a low offer and if seller doesnt take it I will go after the $8000 units and try to negotiate the seller paying some closing costs and do without points fo rthis year - is that how it usually goes? 

I do think I prefer buying ONE 7000 point timeshare in Orlando where we will probably go every other year for the forseeable future with little kids but enough points to get us someplace great on the years we dont do Disney. 

Is Ebay an easy/legit way to purchase? To those of you who have bought there?

Again, I so appreciate this community and the time you all have taken to answer my questions! Thanks so much.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 3, 2013)

The safest way to purchase is from Seth Nock, he has a business relationship with HGVC and is highly regarded, these prices may seem a little high, but let him know what you want and he may have something.  Click the sea world 7k and submit an inquiry.  I inquired on a Hawaii EOY and he responded very quickly with this - 

"I have a 2 bedroom EOY 7000 points at HGVC @ Waikoloa Village for $2,500 + $899 closing. It is an incredibly low price.  Let Megan or me know if that unit works."

http://www.sellingtimeshares.net/category/listings/hilton

If you go the eBay route, don't get caught up bidding, wait until 5 min before end and plug in your best offer.  It may take a few tries.  I picked up a cheap Bay Club unit that way, got outbid on the first three, then last one I was only bidder at $299


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 3, 2013)

There are two on ebay right now.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140946917331?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140946893037?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

That EOY with Seth is pretty awesome too.


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 4, 2013)

*Research before you decide*



> "I have a 2 bedroom EOY 7000 points at HGVC @ Waikoloa Village for $2,500 + $899 closing. It is an incredibly low price....



hfahrenkrog,
Just a fyi.....This resort has a much higher annual maintenance fee compared to Orlando and Vegas.



> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140946917331?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140946893037?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



hfahrenkrog,
Jut a fyi....This reseller (redweek4less) gets mixed reviews on TUG:
- http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=186058
- http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=176043
- http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99562


----------



## CJinPHX (Apr 4, 2013)

*Do what works for you*

I'll agree with those that advise buy what makes sense for what you want to do, even if the price point is a bit higher.

I own HGVC affiliates. I love Marco island, and would vacation there even if they were no longer part of Hilton. Yes, maintenance fees are higher, but I have more flexibility and options. One of the downsides of Hilton is no II exchange, and no or very difficult SFX exchange. With the affiliates, I have 7000 point fixed weeks, and I can deposit into Interval International, and access all the great Marriotts and Hyatts that you can't get with RCI. I'll be at the Hyatt in Key West shortly 

I have two 7000 point fixed weeks and one floating week that gets me 5000 to 7000 points depending on the year. I actually have too many points to use and will be selling one of my weeks (because I want to cruise more).

I have bought direct from owner, through a real estate broker, and helped family members buy on Ebay. All require due diligence but can get you great value. Good luck


----------

